# Value of a used Graef CM95



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I see there's one for sale for £180 which seems awfully high to me. I would have guessed about £100 at the most.

You can pick up new CM800 for £125 which as far as I know is the same burrs and mostly the same grinder. Looks like the CM95 has a timer.

I'm not going to go messing with the guy's sale thread since people are free to set their own prices but I'd hate to see someone get ripped off.

Can anyone with experience of this grinder comment?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's basically up to a seller to decide his price and a buyer to do their research on the value of the grinder.

There are many for sale threads on this very forum that can give you an idea of what you can get for £180.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If someone doesn't goggle an item to see what it costs then it is pretty much a fool and his money. I would hope people here wouldn't take advantage as we are supposed to be a community but then again there is always that one bad neighbour.


----------

